
Coronavirus (Covid-19) Overview for Startup Founders - todsacerdoti
http://blog.eladgil.com/2020/02/coronavirus-covid-19-overview-for.html
======
rediguanayum
Thank you Elad for writing this very succinct and useful document. One thing
you may want to include is what sort of symptoms there are and when they
appear. I've found the preliminary NEJM case study helpful to me as Figure 2
clearly drawn:
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001191](https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001191)
Another document I've found helpful is the Chinese CDC document:
[http://weekly.chinacdc.cn/en/article/id/e53946e2-c6c4-41e9-9...](http://weekly.chinacdc.cn/en/article/id/e53946e2-c6c4-41e9-9a9b-fea8db1a8f51)
in understanding the aggregate behavior of Covid-19. You may know of better
more recent primary source documents, so I look forward to seeing the updates
in your overview.

------
skmurphy
Practical advice with links to more information. Additional updates will be
posted on
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hYPrTMKfcEFux2rETlK07TAm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hYPrTMKfcEFux2rETlK07TAmW1wAW3003a00YRDn9qw/edit)

Probably the single most important "prediction" based on past epidemics (e.g.
1919 Spanish Flu, HN1 in UK in 2009) is his point 5: Expect A Second Wave

"In many epidemics disease course follows two waves. In wave one, an initial
infection happens followed by governments tightening movements, shutting
schools, and in general decreasing the spread of the diseases. Controls are
eventually relaxed (people need to work, kids need to go to school etc.) and
then a few months later a second wave of the disease hits and infects a subset
of the people who were not infected in the first wave. Eventually, enough
people get sick, develop antibodies, and there is a strong enough herd
immunity in the population to decrease future out breaks in size."

I think this is the most likely near term prognosis for China as it relaxes
it's "non-pharmacological measures" that have discouraged spread.

------
xwowsersx
What does this have to do with startups specifically? The advice here applies
to any type of business/office.

~~~
eladgil
I originally sent this out to the founders of companies I know. To your point
it can apply more broadly.

Many larger company boards have already discussed this, but many startups have
small or no boards to bring this up (hence the email I originally sent which
turned into this post when founders suggested I publish more broadly)

------
gentleman11
> If your plan is to fundraise in 3-6 months, it might be worth considering
> doing it now.

That’s me... I sure wish my prototype/demo was farther along. It looks nice
but is pretty feature lite

~~~
pacamara619
Just lie about your product status like everyone else

